# LA Fishguys



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

have a look. Nice videos with explanaitions






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

yea i am a fan also, but it seems like he is a big fan of bioballs, which nobody uses nowadays... still very fun and entertaining...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

After one video, I couldn't watch anymore. His voice is driving me crazy.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I've watched many of the LAFish guys vids and I agree the dudes voice get to you lol


bioballs seem to have fallen out of favour with hobbyist but pretty much every large wholesaler/distributors system I have seen over the years ranges from using them as part of their system to entirely basing their system on them. I've used them for many years and continue to use them to this day. They work very well.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Up until last fall I had watched every single episide of LA Fishguys. There is a lot to be learned from Jim Stein and his associates, though not all his methods or setups are up-to-date, they appear to be lasting and successful. It's good to learn the older ways of doing things, they are the basis of everything known and practiced now.

He's also a pioneer in the Jellyfish tank business.

The voice could be worse... ahem, Larry David.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I've seen a few of his videos a long time ago and I couldn't help but laugh through the whole video. We all know he doesn't talk like this in real life.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> We all know he doesn't talk like this in real life.


You certain?


----------

